# How to fix this 'security/trousers/distinfo' conflict while 'svnlite switch' ?



## DanDare (Oct 30, 2018)

Hello there,
I use poudriere to keep my packages updated using quarterly releases and 'svnlite switch' when I want to update the branche.
So from an old quarterly branche I did: `svnlite switch '^/branches/2018Q3'`

It resulted in the following conflict and I'm clueless about what do:


```
Updated to revision 483476.
Summary of conflicts:
  Text conflicts: 1
Conflict discovered in file 'security/trousers/distinfo'.
Select: (p) postpone, (df) show diff, (e) edit file, (m) merge,
        (mc) my side of conflict, (tc) their side of conflict,
        (s) show all options: df
--- security/trousers/distinfo.r483476  - THEIRS
+++ security/trousers/distinfo  - MERGED
@@ -1,3 +1,13 @@
+<<<<<<< .mine
+TIMESTAMP = 1479521351
+SHA256 (trousers-0.3.14.tar.gz) = 95db55beb1556b12be9b4cf3123a3a59c7a70cc890d731fae93e6949305fb63b
+SIZE (trousers-0.3.14.tar.gz) = 1378438
+||||||| .r463623
+TIMESTAMP = 1479521351
+SHA256 (trousers-0.3.14.tar.gz) = 95db55beb1556b12be9b4cf3123a3a59c7a70cc890d731fae93e6949305fb63b
+SIZE (trousers-0.3.14.tar.gz) = 3462743
+=======
 TIMESTAMP = 1501436543
 SHA256 (trousers-0.3.14.tar.gz) = ce50713a261d14b735ec9ccd97609f0ad5ce69540af560e8c3ce9eb5f2d28f47
 SIZE (trousers-0.3.14.tar.gz) = 1378438
+>>>>>>> .r483476
Select: (p) postpone, (df) show diff, (e) edit file, (m) merge,
        (r) mark resolved, (mc) my side of conflict,
        (tc) their side of conflict, (s) show all options:
```

Really I'm confused even about how to interpret this output.
Update is trying to add 'TIMESTAMP' 'SHA256' and 'SIZE'  twice? 'TIMESTAMP' and 'SHA256' repeats, but different 'SIZE'.

Appreciate any clue, thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2018)

If you want to ignore your local changes choose 'tc' (their side), if you want keep your local changes choose 'mc' (my side). If you want to prevent this all together remove the offending file and do a `svn update`.


----------

